#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Etap 7

## LOST

no one is talking about ETAP7?!

See More: Etap 7

----------


## elect-pro

```
thats good link 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118930513/daad73a2/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part01.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118930613/d8ebcdfb/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part02.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119001021/6721c46f/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part03.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118933223/e67a990a/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part04.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118935885/dd0a0ebf/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part05.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118943977/22159aa7/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part06.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118947066/ccba37a8/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part07.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118950592/ea333c9c/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part08.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118968000/5120762d/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part09.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118972340/65d7c4a4/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part10.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118976840/e6e0bc12/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part11.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119181623/768e4195/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part12.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119181823/7c106c9f/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part13.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119182294/1ea20acf/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part14.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/121839322/2f49b25a/_E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part15.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119171337/ec63e1f7/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part16.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119174832/a7820aab/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part17.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119177662/c2de7c0a/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part18.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119180079/571d4719/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part19.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119182739/9c375c13/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part20.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119185486/70ed1ea9/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part21.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119187752/6a61d22f/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part22.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119189384/d17ad6b8/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part23.html
```





```
ALL THESE CRS 
ETAP_7_cr full functions
Siemens SINCAL V5.5 2009Apr
Siemens SINCAL V5.5 2008 Oct
Siemens SINCAL V5.4 2008Apr
NEPLAN Viewer - Version 5.3.5
NEPLAN Viewer - Version 5.4.1
PSSE/_30 
PSSE/_31
cape 2007
cape 2008
RoseMount tank radar 2008/9
and all versions of etap
ONLY IN 
chieprice@yandex.ru or
chea669@yahoo.com
```

----------


## lubl

hi every one
does anybody have the serial number of ETAP 7?
I have some files that I think would work but I do not have serial number .... if some one have it please send for me ...
If it works I will share the full software and cr..k  for every one.
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com
tnx :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LOST

someone please upload part 2.
it can not be downloaded totally.

----------


## hyuni0627

Plz~ share ETAP7.0 cr..k

----------


## luis4170

Serial for ETAP 7.0.0:

9dqDk78cfc#Y8r5NA6SQsrMFJTPMuTBnQ+xy

----------


## luis4170

Etap 7.0.0. 
 ETAP 7.0.0. 
=============
Full Capabilities and 65535 busses. 
Tested with Windows Vista, SP2, 32 Bits. Everything OK and working.


Serial for ETAP 7.0.0.: 
----------------------
9dp8kD6Ncc#Y8r5FBL+QEn3DHqDBKR<7Nc4/


Software located in:
--------------------

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## br1x

hi luis4170, 
this number work with emulator dongle for the etap 6 or is necessary other emulator?
The link for download is not valid, please revise it

----------


## mrcdcn

This works with etap6 emulator

----------


## br1x

OK. tested and work fine.
Thank you

----------


## leqatar

Hello,

I downloaded it yesterday night, I installed it. But I couldn't run the software

When I run the program, I got a message to enter the computer name that contains the license. 

"The ETAP License Manager is not installed in the designated computer"

How and from where should I enter the key number ?

----------


## luis4170

Make the test installing ETAP 6.0 and its ********. Later install ETAP 7.0.0
ETAP 6.0 can be found in other posts of this forum.

Additionally, please check this post:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## leqatar

*luis4170*

Thank you for your reply. What I understand is that I have to install etap 6 in order to install 7 perfectly, right?

I could not find valid links for etap 6 in this forum. 



Please help.See More: Etap 7

----------


## nael_nael

please ...anybody can help me ?????? i really need ETAP 6 dongle emulator ..... i dont have it >>>> without it i cant run ETAP 7 that i have just downloaded it from above link ...... please help

----------


## lionlion1967

Dear 
luis4170
Your file links are down please upload again
Thanks

----------


## raj151857

Dear All,
Can you please tell me that project build in ETAP 7.1.0C can work in ETAP 7. Regards

----------


## sse

Luis,
I downloaded both ETAP 6 & ETAP 7. I also downloaded the peta-6.zip file containing the etap6.exe (supposed ----- file). Zip file is corrupted, trojan found. I have tried a lot for over two weeks now but cannot find the correct ******** file. Can you please help?

SSE

----------


## talhaaali

i need PSS/SINCAL software , any manual, book that could be helpful in understanding the software plz , reply !!!

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends,
Please share ETAP 7.1.0 links with ********.

----------


## pupa73

Hello,

I downloaded it t, I installed it. But I couldn't run the software

When I run the program, I got a message to enter the computer name that contains the license. 

"The ETAP License Manager is not installed in the designated computer"

How and from where should I enter the key number ?

----------


## Nathim

*Thank you very much
God bless U*

----------


## Nathim

> Luis,
> I downloaded both ETAP 6 & ETAP 7. I also downloaded the peta-6.zip file containing the etap6.exe (supposed ----- file). Zip file is corrupted, trojan found. I have tried a lot for over two weeks now but cannot find the correct ******** file. Can you please help?
> 
> SSE



*Dear
U need to stop the AV before instalation
also I think that U must do same thing when dowloading the ----- or ----- file because Av programe automatically deleting this Etap6.exe.

Pls try*

----------


## Nathim

*Pls All
I need  aproject or Master Plan to use it in Etap6 or 7

Regrds*

----------


## Setto72mr

*ETAP 7.5.0 Demo*

On August 18, 2010 Operation Technology, Inc. (OTI), developer of ETAP enterprise software solution for power systems, announced the release of ETAP 7.5.0.

ETAP 7.5.0 is a complete program and does not require a previous ETAP installation.

ETAP 7.5.0 Demo is a free working copy of ETAP 7.5.0 to explore its vast features and capabilities.

ETAP 7.5.0 Demo, official download Link (411 MB):

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ETAP 7.5.0 Demo Iinstallation Codes for August and September 2010 included in ETAP 7.5.0 Demo Guide, official document (88 kB):

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## raj151857

Friends help to get ETAP 7.5.0 ********.

See More: Etap 7

----------


## S64S

hi 
i needed *etap 7.50 setup*

----------


## crojasm12

Hi,

Please somebody has PSS/E 31 or PSS/E 32? I am needing it urgent.

Thanks.

----------


## sms149

pls post the link again

----------


## alperterc

would you please upload the files again..
perhaps to rapid also.

----------


## wing81

Hi,

I am urgently looking for PSS/E 31 or PSS/E 32 too. Anyone has it? 

Thanks a million in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Kebian

Dear friends,

I'm a young electrical design engr. i need the ETAP software to help me with electrical designs. someone should please give me a link to download. 

regards,
kebian

----------


## Kebian

Hi Everyone, i am a young  Electrical Design Engr, quite new to the forum. I have been asking for the ETAP software to help me with my designs. Someone should pls give me links to download, i desperately need it.

regards,
kebian

----------


## Kebian

> OK. tested and work fine.
> Thank you



Hello br1x, i'm quite new to the forum. i am a young electrical design engr. i have  been asking for the ETAP software to help me with my designs. Please share.

regards,
kebian

----------


## Kebian

> Make the test installing ETAP 6.0 and its ********. Later install ETAP 7.0.0
> ETAP 6.0 can be found in other posts of this forum.
> 
> Additionally, please check this post:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi Luis4170, i am quite new to this forum, a young electrical design engr. i have been asking for the ETAP to help me with my designs. Please post a link or something. Please i need it.

regards,
kebian

----------


## spurcareer

ETAP 7.0 available at:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kanagarajan.r

HI FRIEND.
                   Many more thanks to you. but will you plz tell me installation procedure and how to activate Etap 7.0 without -----. i am having serial which you mentioned here.plz

----------


## Kebian

hi, i have installed etap7, am try'n to launch but the etap license path selection editor is requesting for etap license manager server name or IP address. someone pls help me. 

regards,


kebianSee More: Etap 7

----------


## Kebian

hi All,

i am try'n to launch etap for the first time but can get thru the etap license path selection edit box- its requesting for the IP address of the etap license server, can someone give me that. swami says i shd install etap6 , apply peta6 ******** and use the serial, then etap7 will work. someone pls upload n give me the links to download etap6, pls remember to add the peta 6 ******** n the serial

regards,
kebian

----------


## Kebian

hi All,

i am try'n to launch etap for the first time but can get thru the etap license path selection edit box- its requesting for the IP address of the etap license server, can someone pls get me that. swami says i shd install etap6 , apply peta6 ******** and use the serial, then etap7 will work. someone pls upload n give me the links to download etap6, pls remember to add the peta 6 ******** n the serial

regards,
kebian

----------


## lubl

I need etap 7.5 serial
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

----------


## Kebian

Hi All , i urgently need help wit some electrical design. its a 2-storey containing 7 apartments. one main panel board serving the seven consumer units, a backup generator set for the whole building, manual changeover switch. wat wiring design can ensure the meter does not read when you change supply to the generator, that is i do not want to do the double wiring bcos of cost.
Pls gurus, help, the proj is ongoing

regards,
kebian

----------


## kikoshuqaiq2

thanks

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Hi All , i urgently need help wit some electrical design. its a 2-storey containing 7 apartments. one main panel board serving the seven consumer units, a backup generator set for the whole building, manual changeover switch. wat wiring design can ensure the meter does not read when you change supply to the generator, that is i do not want to do the double wiring bcos of cost.
> Pls gurus, help, the proj is ongoing
> 
> regards,
> kebian



Dear My friend kebian,
isn't it easy stuff ?, usually i just made a scratch design with etap and then I compare to standard, finally I call my friend which brand is high reliability with optimum budget..
how is it ?

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Dear My friend kebian,
> isn't it easy stuff ?, usually i just made a scratch design with etap and then I compare to standard, finally I call my friend which brand is high reliability with optimum budget..
> how is it ?



but eventhough its easy, its time consuming ... sometime mind freaking

----------


## Rudi Tua

> hi All,
> 
> i am try'n to launch etap for the first time but can get thru the etap license path selection edit box- its requesting for the IP address of the etap license server, can someone pls get me that. swami says i shd install etap6 , apply peta6 ******** and use the serial, then etap7 will work. someone pls upload n give me the links to download etap6, pls remember to add the peta 6 ******** n the serial
> 
> regards,
> kebian



Kebian,
If you follow all the step, i think it is impossible you failed. except you got 64bit computer .... you have to install with other step. but if you got 32bit ... dont mis a thing on the installation step.
Oh ya ... once or twice I fail to install it, with this situatiion.
1. The windows files is broken by virus ... so some dll files on windows is broken so that etap files can not work together with windows, in this matter, I reformat my notebook.
2. 3 days ago I helped my friend to install on notebook and fails ... after seeking, I found that some dll files on windows is broken by RECYCLER virus ... so I suggest him to reformat it ... now I am waiting for his action.
First of all, you must confirm your computer is 32bit, then follow the installation step, otherwise, use/install virtual machine on your 64bit computer, then install windows 32bit on client computer during running virtual machine software then follow with install etap 32bit.
hope this would help you.

----------


## Rudi Tua

One more thing, in order to install etap 7.0, you dont need to install etap 6.0 first,
just follow the exact step of etap 6.0 installation step, it should work.
Regards

----------


## sili_bhoot

hi,

Is any body help me out to get the License code of etap v 7. It is installed fully on my laptop, but when i start the application it demands the license code. It requires hardware key. Is there any other method to get the key... please help me out...

Thanks in adance.

----------


## mxshahab

I tested on my win XP. it is working. Just follow the instructions provided.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> hi,
> 
> Is any body help me out to get the License code of etap v 7. It is installed fully on my laptop, but when i start the application it demands the license code. It requires hardware key. Is there any other method to get the key... please help me out...
> 
> Thanks in adance.



Dear Mr bhoot,


I think that your computer may be 64bit system, please check the properties. If it is true, then you must install it using Virtual Machine computer ,
RegardsSee More: Etap 7

----------


## robertowng79

any one can share E tap full version which is match with window 7 ,64 bit

----------


## robertowng79

or Automation studio for window 7 full version pls share with us

----------


## LOST

is there any chance to install etap7 on a 64 bit operating system?

Regards

----------


## Rudi Tua

> is there any chance to install etap7 on a 64 bit operating system?
> 
> Regards



Hi brother LOST
I've spent my time to search those things, but still no progress.
But my suggestion is use virtual machine software (like "VMware) in your 64bit computer to install 32bit windows, then you can install ETAP 32bit.
it works, I've tried twice.
Regards

----------


## write_your_info

Hi guest,

I have finished download ETAP 7.0 in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] but it still in RAR file & I couldn't extract that RAR because it need password UNRAR.

Please help me to get that password. I am very need it

Thank u for your help

----------


## alixiscan

thans kiuuuuuu

----------

